# apache/php force type

## alex.blackbit

hi,

i want my apache webserver to interpret the file "interpret_me" as php, so i put the following to the .htaccess file in that directory:

```
<Files "interpret_me">

        ForceType application/x-httpd-php

</Files>
```

the file is still served as plain text.

nothing in the logs.

any hints welcome ! thanks.

P.S.: i tried the same thing on a debian server i have access too, the same configuration works there.

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

hello alex.blackbit

have u some logfile output?

thx

----------

## tomk

It works here, does the code in interpret_me use the short <? tag instead of the longer <?php tag? And if so do you have short_open_tag switched to On in your php.ini?

----------

